# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Heather Lee

## Polyneikos

*Heather Lee*

BIRTH DATE: July 19,1978
PLACE OF BIRTH: New Brunswick, New Jersey
Weight:160 offseason, 130 contest
Height: 5'4

----------


## RUHL

αυτα ειναι  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   δεν μπορουσαν να καθοντε ετσι ειναι αναγκη να γινοντε ανδρες

----------


## Muscleboss

θα μας τρελανεις πρωί πρωι...  :02. Clown2:  

ΜΒ

----------


## goutsos

ποπο κατι ματια........  :08. Evil Fire:    με εκαναν κομματια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> θα μας τρελανεις πρωί πρωι...  
> 
> ΜΒ


+1

----------


## billys15

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> θα μας τρελανεις πρωί πρωι...  
> 
> ΜΒ
> 
> 
> +1


O Nasser μην χασει,με το που δει θηλυκο να ποσταρει... 8) 

Ειναι super η Heather  :01. Shifty:

----------


## Polyneikos

Λίγες ακόμα φωτό της Heather Lee..

Μια αγωνιστικη...



Και μερικες εξωαγωνιστικες εως και αντιαθλητικες θα έλεγα !





Και μια χριστουγεννιατικη

----------


## KATERINI 144

στην τελευταια ιδια ο αγιος βασιλης ειναι παντος.    :02. Affraid:

----------


## NASSER

Ετσι οπως ειναι στην τελευταια της, μπορω να γινω εγω οΑγιος Βασιλης της   :01. lol:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάντως σε σχεση με τον κλασσικο Αϊ Βασίλη με τα μουσια την προτιμώ !!Να χαιρομαστε και εμεις οι μεγάλοι,όχι μονο τα πιτσιρικια !!

----------

